# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης >  Τι πουλί είναι αυτό;;;

## antonisfessaras

Καλησπέρα! Βρήκα αυτό το πουλί στον δρόμο και είναι πολύ αδύναμο... Δεν ξέρω τι είναι και δεν ξέρω τι να το ταίσω... Μήπως ξέρει κάποιος να μου πει τι είναι και τι τρώει;;; Ευχαριστώ

Στάλθηκε από το E2303 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Πετροτουρλί.
https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%A0...AF%CE%B4%CE%B1
Το βρήκα σε βιβλίο με τα πουλιά της Ελλάδας.
Τηλέφωνο την ΑΝΙΜΑ πρωί πρωί.

----------


## Cristina

Δώσε του almora ηλεκτρολύτες ( αν δεν έχεις ζαχαρονερο) και βρασε για 12 λεπτά ένα αυγό . Λιώσε τον κρόκο και βάλε λίγο νερό με ηλεκτρολύτες για να γίνει σαν κρέμα ρευστή και τάισε το με σύριγγα για να πάρει λίγο δύναμη μέχρι αύριο . Το πρωί οπωσδήποτε να το πας στην ΑΝΙΜΑ αν είσαι Αθήνα.

----------


## jk21

κανεις μιγμα απο κιμα μια χουφτα , 1 κουταλια λαδι , 1 κροκο καλα βρασμενου αυγου , λιγο τριμμενο σουπιοκοκκαλο και φρυγανια 1 κουταλια της σουπας σε  μορφη ζυμης και το διατηρεις στην καταψυξη σε μικρα πολυ μικρα μπιλλακια και ξεκαταψυξεις καθε μερα μερικα ( αναλογα με το ποσο θα τρωει ) και δινεις , μεχρι να μπορεσει να μεταφερθει ή να απελευθερωθει συμφωνα με τις οδηγιες που θα παρεις τηλεφωνικα απ την ΑΝΙΜΑ ή το ΕΚΠΑΖ 

Να το εχεις καπου οχι πολυ φωτεινα ( ειδικα αν δεν τρωει ! τρωνε συνηθως σε ημισκοτεινο περιβαλλον ) σε μεγαλουτσικο χαρτινο  κουτι που θα εχεις κλεισει απο πανω με πλαστικο ή μεταλλικο πλεγμα


στο νερο του να εχει ηλεκτρολυτες οπως σου περιεγραψε η Χριστινα

----------


## Cristina

Αντωνη, τι έγινε το πουλάκι;

----------

